# DFDS Ferry discount Voucher code



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a discount code for DFDS ferries, i was going to book a couple of weeks ago at £50 (2nd August - 17th August Dover/Calais) its now £88 if anyone has a discount code please let me know


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Have you had a look here: http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/voucher-codes/

I was lucky enough to get the NEC discount to get my Type 25 accross in July on the Dover to Dunkirk route for £38 return! 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Booked last week ....£48.00 return,happy days.
Just got to find £220 for road tax,£300 for insurance and £200 for storage fees.....anyone got discount codes for them ?????


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cje101 said:


> Does anyone have a discount code for DFDS ferries, i was going to book a couple of weeks ago at £50 (2nd August - 17th August Dover/Calais) its now £88 if anyone has a discount code please let me know


There was one (ECS 13) but it was valid only till 25th Feb.

You could give it a try.

Geoff


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Ferry bookings*

Just remember that when you check the ferry price for the exact crossing you need, you should purchase there and then. If you go back a couple of days later the cost will have gone up....happened to us a few times until we sussed it out!!

Sundial


----------

